# Splitting capsules?



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

One of my dogs was just put on Gabapentin. The vet gave me 100mg capsules with instructions to give a 1/2 capsule daily. How in the heck do I split a capsule?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Capsules like powder/granules in a gelcap? Yeah, that's odd that the vet would tell you to split those. I guess you can pour out the powder and give him half the powder, as long as it's not a time-release formula. You might want to ask the vet to clarify what he meant. You can have the meds customized at a compounding pharmacy, too.

Isn't Gabapentin for nerve pain? Poor doggie, what's wrong?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Depending on your state, the pharmacy might be able to do it for you (probably for a fee).


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If it has a powder in it, I'd go back to the phamacy and ask them to do it or give you smaller dose capsules. If it is a solid capsule/tablet, buy a pill splitter at the pharmacy.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, it is a pain, but I am opening the capsule and pouring the meds on wax paper and trying to divide it in half, putting half the meds in the dog's food and then the other half back into the capsule and putting the capsule back together. I will be seeing the vet tomorrow and see if there is a better option.



> Isn't Gabapentin for nerve pain? Poor doggie, what's wrong?


According to his x-ray, he has a lumbar/saccral compression but I also suspect that he has a very mild case of syringomyelia which is a neurological condition. I may have him MRId to confirm or rule out this condition. It is a condition that plagues the Cavalier breed. He is currently on tramadol but the vet wants to switch meds. I don't know which medicine will work best and safest on a long term basis as I am afraid he will probably be on some kind of pain med for life.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd be concerned that giving him the powder that is inside the pill, will irritate the GI system. Many drugs are in a certain form so they will be digested at a certain point in the digestive system, to avoid stomach ulcers for instance. If the capsule was designed not to dissolve until it passes out of the stomach, you may be risking ulcers of the stomach by giving it sprinkled on food. Does that make sense? Call you vet tomorrow, or the phamacist and ask if what you are doing is ok, or is there another form of that med or lower dosage of the capsule.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> Call you vet tomorrow, or the phamacist and ask if what you are doing is ok, or is there another form of that med or lower dosage of the capsule.


I will be seeing the vet tomorrow for one of my other dogs. We are mixing the meds in with his food. We are going to have to work out something better....trying to divide these capsules is a huge pain. I agree with what you have said....there is a reason why some meds are in capsule form and others tablet...I have a pill cutter for his tramadol...much easier.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

how did you make out at the vet today about the pills


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

We will be doing 50 mg of gabapentin in the morning (I am getting pretty good at splitting the capsules) and 25 mg of Tramadol in the morning too. 25 mg of Tramadol in the evening. This will go for 3 weeks, then I will try dropping the morning Tramadol. If he does well, then we will try dropping the evening Tramadol. We will be evaluating how he does and change protocols as needed. He is doing really well with the meds as they are now. No pain yelps at all and he sleeps well through the night. So, so far....so good.


----------

